# Anyone Been to Brazil Lately?



## ace_d_house_cat (28/8/18)

Hey guys,

We are off to Brazil soon; Sao Paolo for a night and Rio for 8 more. Has anyone been recently as I have a few questions. 

1. Any vaping restrictions - mods, tanks, e-liquids? 
2. I have had the Yellow Fever injection a few years ago (lasts for 10 years) but I have lost my card. Do they ask for this card at passport control?

Any help would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

As far as I know, vaping is completely banned in Brazil


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

https://www.redvape.com/blog/vaping-laws-around-the-world-in-2018

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> https://www.redvape.com/blog/vaping-laws-around-the-world-in-2018



Wow okay, would not have known this! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Wow okay, would not have known this! Thanks!


It's a pleasure.


----------



## RichJB (28/8/18)

Vaping laws are strange and often don't seem to have much effect. One of Wayne's most avid followers on his podcasts is from Argentina which, like Brazil, has banned vaping entirely. It doesn't seem to stop this guy from getting not only vape hardware but all his DIY supplies as well. We also keep hearing about how vaping is banned in Aus. That doesn't seem to stop Bogan...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (28/8/18)

So much for the reliability of this website.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 143743
> 
> So much for the reliability of this website.
> 
> Regards


Better dump my 3litres of juice before I get arrested

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ash_ZA (28/8/18)

I was in Rio in March and looked up the same things. Was a bit stressed about the legality of it but read somewhere it’s more on sales and personal use is fine. Short story is i vaped in most places I would do in SA (public spaces) and not a single question was asked or funny look (even by the police as they all over in Rio)

So just take enough juice and spare parts with cause you will battle to buy otherwise you good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/18)

Christos said:


> Better dump my 3litres of juice before I get arrested


I mixed too enthusiastic to stop now - get a few empties that say :0mg/ml and pump your juice in there ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I mixed too enthusiastic to stop now - get a few empties that say :0mg/ml and pump your juice in there ?


I haven't taken my DIY juice into consideration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 143743
> 
> So much for the reliability of this website.
> 
> Regards


I should have read further. 

I vaguely remember a mate of mine telling me that he got crapped on for vaping in Rio, but he could have been one of thos idiots bellowing clouds in a space where it wasn't permitted. 

I apologize if confusion was created by my post, I was merely trying to be helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/8/18)

Ash_ZA said:


> I was in Rio in March and looked up the same things. Was a bit stressed about the legality of it but read somewhere it’s more on sales and personal use is fine. Short story is i vaped in most places I would do in SA (public spaces) and not a single question was asked or funny look (even by the police as they all over in Rio)
> 
> So just take enough juice and spare parts with cause you will battle to buy otherwise you good to go.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, so it looks like we'll be taking our devices and juice after all!


----------

